# Canadian Haunted Attractions Conference 2013-April 12-14, Hamilton, Ontario, Canada



## HauntCanada (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey everyone! Just a quick not to let you know that the Canadian Haunted Attractions Conference (CHAC) is scheduled for April 12-14, 2013 in Hamilton, Ontario, Canada.

Leonard Pickel and Nick Wolfe are just two of the special guests for our event, which features a weekend of education, networking, special events, and a trade show. Full details can be found on our website, www.canadahaunts.ca

Hope to see you there!


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

I have attended this con and while it's small, it is a lot of fun to attend. The Canadians really like having guests from the States attend and I was treated like a king. If you have a valid passport, (or live in Canada), I would encourage everyone to attend as I would like to see this one get as large as NHC or HAuNTcon...


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Some news from Matthew Flagler; organizer of CHAC:

"A Toronto film production company will be at the Canadian Haunted Attractions Conference (CHAC) next weekend in Hamilton, casting for a mini-series about the Canadian haunted attractions and Halloween industry....they are looking for haunts of all persuasions, from yard haunts right on up to commercial attractions.....they will be doing initial casting at CHAC, and selecting interesting haunts to visit in October for more filming. If you operate a Canadian haunt, and want to be on this show, you might want to get on down to Hamilton next weekend...just sayin'!"

http://www.facebook.com/Canadian.Haunted.Attractions.Conference


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

For those, coming to CHAC, we will be selling purple wristbands (the same ones that were at Transworld) at the Canadian Haunted Attractions Conference this weekend. Everyone that buys a wristband or donates will be entered into a drawing for this really cool photo print, courtesy of Laura Dark. (photo is about 20x24) All proceeds will go to support Brian Wolfe's Fight for Life.

So for anyone coming to CHAC, come by the Big Scary Show's booth and support Brian...


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

I'll be there,,, who else is going


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

O by the way,ill have some ,the American scream DVDs


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

We are planning to drop in and check things out.. 
Wouldnt mind picking up a copy of that Pyro ..


----------

